# Instagram for your dog???



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

I happen to enjoy instagram mainly for the animal pictures so I created one for my dog and hardly go on mine anymore! You should all give it a shot its lots of fun and you pick up good tips and see beautiful dogs all day long! My dog Ruger's instagram name is @roorootheasshole we are always looking to follow new friends ESPECIALLY from the forum!

reply with your names!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

@barbielee8961

My instagram used to be my own but captain has kind of taken it over.


----------



## CleoPatrick (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine is @CRAZYGERMANSHEPHERDLADY 
I mostly post dogs stuff.


----------



## Kodakp (Feb 22, 2015)

I just started one kodabeargsd.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Instagram. Mine is overwhelmingly photos of my dogs and cats. The occasional artsy-fartsy photo. If you don't follow thedogist, you should. Great photos of all breeds of dogs, taken in parks and on the street. 

my instagram is dogfaeries


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine has been "taken over" by Ruger ... @polekitten87 (though I've considered changing the name up to be more Ruger-oriented).


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Following everyone so far, mine(Hugo's) is @gsdhugo


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

loving all the accounts! keep it in the active topics list!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

mine is @annalindsey24 

Occasionally I post personal pictures, but it's over 95% my dogs!


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

LOVING the accounts and pictures everybody


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Kinda old thread but, just made my insta for Troy. Follow me @ troygsd 

I already followed a few of members from here


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Kinda old thread but, just made my insta for Troy. Follow me @ troygsd
> 
> I already followed a few of members from here


I thought that puppy looked familiar! 


I changed my UN on there today to @rugerthegermanshepherd 
I keep saying I'm going to make one just for him, and haven't yet ... now I have so many pics on there I'm not sure I want to start over  So I just changed the name lol


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Mine is _amburger1 , I don't use it much, I mostly just look at others pictures but there are some of Bear on there, and my cat Dexter.. among other things. Going to follow everyone!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have an instagram for my boys  it is @pawtasticdogsofficial I'm also currently hosting a contest if you are all interested.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have my own.. but I don't use it often. I imagine I would for Titan, haha. I may make him one one now!


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> I have an instagram for my boys  it is @pawtasticdogsofficial I'm also currently hosting a contest if you are all interested.


I'm interested but its USA only  What about your neighbors up north?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

jjk454ss said:


> Following everyone so far, mine(Hugo's) is @gsdhugo


Oh my gosh Hugo is so handsome!!!!!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

@roseybell ...it's my own... But my life purely consists of Wick so all my pictures are of him


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

@snowypony82... Yeah it's pretty much all dogs all the time LOL. There will be puppy pictures at the end of next month.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> @snowypony82... Yeah it's pretty much all dogs all the time LOL. There will be puppy pictures at the end of next month.


That's so exciting!! Waiting is so hard, do you have everything you need already? Boy or girl?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

wick said:


> That's so exciting!! Waiting is so hard, do you have everything you need already? Boy or girl?


Yup pretty much, since she's dog number 5 I have everything already lol but not that that's stopping me from buying her new stuff haha! If you've seen the Feuergarten litter thread, I am getting a female from that litter!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> > That's so exciting!! Waiting is so hard, do you have everything you need already? Boy or girl?
> ...


I have seen that thread! You are so lucky, I think we all want a puppy from that litter haha. Do you which one or does she wait to tell you that until they are older? Buying puppy stuff is addicting, I was banned from that long ago  oops! Ahh looking at your pictures makes me miss carlsbad so bad! Do you go to the dog beach by la jolla or are ther other ones with less dogs?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

wick said:


> I have seen that thread! You are so lucky, I think we all want a puppy from that litter haha. Do you which one or does she wait to tell you that until they are older? Buying puppy stuff is addicting, I was banned from that long ago  oops! Ahh looking at your pictures makes me miss carlsbad so bad! Do you go to the dog beach by la jolla or are ther other ones with less dogs?


Not yet, not until they're older. 

I don't go to the dog beaches because my current GSD is not a fan of other dogs but we go to a dog friendly beach in Cardiff by the sea, closer drive too! The Del Mar fair is going on right now so I am not even attempting to drive on the 5 right now LOL.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Joined Instagram a while ago, but never posted much. Gonna try to start again. I am GSDSAR there too. Plus I am on Twitter with the same handle. 

Now to go follow people!! That's the right lingo right. I feel like a old fart with some of these fangled things. LOL!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ok. So resurrecting again. Been tasked by my task force to create and manage social media for the K9 portion of the team. I would love some followers and will follow in return. MDTF1K9 is the name. Gonna be training photos and videos, plus inside the lives of...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Done


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

dogfaeries said:


> Done



Thanks!! Followed back!! This Instagram thing is addictive!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

my user is @troygsd


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just created a new one for my dogs! @two_labs_and_a_shepherd


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My personal account is 98% dog stuff - Djetzel2010


----------



## Giovanni21M (Jul 26, 2016)

bumping this for my boy TK @tk_gsd


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

I am one of those dog moms... our girls Instagram:
@Josie.sable.gsd 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

I am one of those dog moms... our girls Instagram:
@Josie.sable.gsd 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

I am one of those dog moms... our girls Instagram:
@Josie.sable.gsd 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

xthine said:


> I am one of those dog moms... our girls Instagram:
> @Josie.sable.gsd
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi, I'm on IG as Car2nerr


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/melsalis/

This is mine. Sometimes I post things about me, but it's mostly my pets and nature lol


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Qaghan.gsd


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max.720 lol! All the animals.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

@Orsa.v.hm She's not a very prolific poster. May be the lack of opposable thumbs.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

@ Katsu.steel.gsd 


We've been swamped with training this week so haven't really had much time to post anything (yay 19 hour days :crying Hopefully we'll get some hiking pics and protection pics this weekend!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah, sure. Here is mine. I do not know WHAT I am doing or how to use this stupid thing. But I am determined to. If anyone wants to tell me how to post from a PC that'd be grand.
-signed almost old enough to be inept at this stuff with good excuse but not quite

https://www.instagram.com/sandy.muldoon/?hl=en


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have one for the dogs as well. @t17_working_dogs. Nothing too special.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so much GSD fun. yeah for all the links


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

mycobraracr said:


> I have one for the dogs as well. @t17_working_dogs. Nothing too special.


You have some awesome shots on there!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

CometDog said:


> You have some awesome shots on there!


Aww thanks! Sorry for the late response, I'm never on here anymore.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

@thegsdnero

Love following people from the forum!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Mine is @biscuit_the_gsd. I love meeting people from the forum on Insta.


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Biscuit said:


> Mine is @biscuit_the_gsd. I love meeting people from the forum on Insta.


Love your insta!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

cute
My IG isn't primarily about the dogs but there are a lot of dog photos in it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

car2ner said:


> cute
> My IG isn't primarily about the dogs but there are a lot of dog photos in it.


same!
but since the mutt it always with me 😜


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine is filled with photos of the GSDs, the Siamese cats, and my yarn projects. Oh and sporting events. Can’t forget my basketball and football.


----------

